# [KDE4]Smontare device (pendrive) senza rimuoverla.

## bandreabis

Ciao Gentooaglia! Buona sudata agostana a tutti!

Il bello (o il brutto) di avere una gentoo decisamente ben funzionante, è che ti fissi sulle piccolezze. 

Da qui la domanda come da titolo.

E' possibile evitare che cliccando sull'apposito tasto di rimozione (da dolphin o dal notificatore) la pendrive venga appunto rimossa da /dev/ ma solo smontata (umount)?

Ricordo di aver modificato tale comportamento su kde3, ma ora le cose si sono complicate. E questa rimozione è un comportamento troppo simil-Windows®!

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## ago

smontare e rimozione sicura è grossomodo la stessa cosa...puoi spiegarti meglio?

----------

## bandreabis

 *ago wrote:*   

> smontare e rimozione sicura è grossomodo la stessa cosa...puoi spiegarti meglio?

 

Ciao ago, come stai?

Credevo di essermi spiegato, scusa.

Ora se da KDE4 rimuovo la chiavetta essa sparisce tra i devide in /dev e per vederla nuovamente debbo staccarla e reinserirla.

Come capita su Windows.

Io vorrei che si smonti e si possa staccare o se voglio io possa rimontarla senza doverla dis/inserire.

Come se dessi un semplice umount /dev/sdX.

Spero sia più chiaro e soprattutto fattibile.

Grazie per l'aiuto.

PS. poi con le traduzioni dei manuali non ho più avuto tempo di applicarmi.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ago

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ciao ago, come stai?

 

Bene grazie, tu?

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Credevo di essermi spiegato, scusa.
> 
> Ora se da KDE4 rimuovo la chiavetta essa sparisce tra i devide in /dev e per vederla nuovamente debbo staccarla e reinserirla.
> 
> Come capita su Windows.
> ...

 

Ora ho capito, riesco a riprodurre il problema con kde 4.8.5, ma non ho idea su possibili soluzioni...ti farò sapere

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> PS. poi con le traduzioni dei manuali non ho più avuto tempo di applicarmi.  

 

No problem  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Qualche idea?

----------

## xdarma

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Qualche idea?

 

Scusa se mi ripeto, ma kwikdisk non l'hai preso in considerazione?

----------

## bandreabis

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Qualche idea? 
> 
> Scusa se mi ripeto, ma kwikdisk non l'hai preso in considerazione?

 

Ripetizione? Mai sentito sto pacchetto e su packages.gentoo.org non esiste.

----------

## xdarma

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ripetizione? Mai sentito sto pacchetto e su packages.gentoo.org non esiste.

 

kde-base/kdf

----------

